# Kritik zu PCGH-Videos



## Aysem (9. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mittlerweile bin ich ein Fan eurer Video-Beiträge auf Heft-DVD bzw. Internet. Allerdings fallen mir hier und da immer wieder einige Dinge handwerklicher Natur auf. Da ich selbst aus dem Bereich Video-Schnitt komme, wollte ich euch mal ein (konstruktives) Feedback geben.

Grundsätzlich fallen mir bei euren Videos immer wieder gravierende Ton-Probleme auf. Mal übersteuert, mal schlecht gepegelt und vor allem kein einheitlicher Lautstärke-Level. Sowas ist mit Video-Schnitt-Sofware ohne weiteres zu bewerkstelligen. In der Regel sollte der Pegel sich im Bereich von -6 bis -8 db bewegen, so wie im Fernsehen. Gerade bei dem Beitrag "MSI-TV" (für den seit ihr wahrscheinlich nicht verantwortlich) dieser Ausgabe (04/2011) fällt mir ein konstant übersteuerter Ton auf, was wahrscheinlich schon bei der Aufnahme passiert ist.

Gerade bei Video-Filmen ist ein guter Ton das A und O! Die genannten Mängel treten allerdings häufiger bei euren Beiträgen auf. Investiert mal in ein gutes Mikro mit Nieren-Charakteristik (AKG C 1000 S MKIII Kondensator Mikrofon - Gut und günstig) und achtet auf einen entsprechenden Pegel. Meist ist das, was bei der Aufnahme "versaut" wird, nicht mehr zu retten...

Wie gesagt, die Ratschläge sind gut gemeint. Inhaltlich habe ich überhaupt nichts zu meckern und auch der Humor kommt ja auch nie zu kurz!!! 

Grüße an die "Macher"


----------



## DAEF13 (9. März 2011)

/Zustimm!
Der Ton ist manchmal echt zum...

Ich hab z.B. die PCGH Folge mit der defekten Grafikkarte, total erschrocken, als das "Monster" anlief


----------



## BikeRider (11. März 2011)

Ich muss zugeben, das ich sehr selten PCGH-Videos schaue.
Mir ist aber aufgefallen, das man oft die Stimmen nicht verstehen kann, weil diese oft zu leise sind.


----------



## B00 (11. März 2011)

OsFrontale schrieb:


> Ich muss zugeben, das ich sehr selten PCGH-Videos schaue.
> Mir ist aber aufgefallen, das man oft die Stimmen nicht verstehen kann, weil diese oft zu leise sind.


 
Stimme dem zu


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (11. März 2011)

Wenn das nur mit denn Stimmen wäre.
Bei mir gehen das PCGH in Gefahr garnicht. Es geht nach 2:28 einfach aus, da es lesefehler gibt.
PCGH in Gefahr geht der Ton garnet und das MSI Video wurde ja schon erwähnt. 

Das finde ich echt schade.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (13. März 2011)

Versuch mal, die Dateien von der DVD herunterzukopieren.

@Aysem: Ist zur Kenntnis genommen, danke für dein Feedback! Wir arbeiten dran. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Marc (16. März 2011)

Wie findet ihr von Bild und Ton die Unplugged-Videos?


----------



## DAEF13 (16. März 2011)

Das Video auf der aktuellen DVD (mit Carsten Spille) hat mMn einen guten Ton.
Wenn man aber Videos wie z.B. das, wo mit der GraKa ein Ei gebraten wurde nimmt, dann bekommt man echt das


----------



## GoldenMic (16. März 2011)

Muss dem TE zustimmen. Manche Videos haben echt eine grausige Tonquali. Dennoch sauge ich jeden Tropfen davon auf


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. März 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Muss dem TE zustimmen. Manche Videos haben echt eine grausige Tonquali. Dennoch sauge ich jeden Tropfen davon auf


 
Liegt sicher daran, dass es nur ein Mikrofon gibt und je nach Entfernung von diesem schwankt halt die Tonqualität und die Lautstärke.

Wäre es vielleicht möglich, dass jeder Redakteur, der an so einer Video beteiligt ist, ein Mikrofon trägt?


----------



## Aysem (17. März 2011)

hier hat sich ja ganz schön was getan...

Beim letzten Unplugged-Video (mit Carsten Spille) hat mich gestört, dass er Verpackungen scheinbar direkt in Richtung des Mikros geöffnet hatr. Durch die Raschelei versteht man ihn schlecht. Auf solche Dinge solltet ihr unbedingt bei der Aufnahme achten, weil sowas sehr stört (zumindest mich). Ansonsten schwankt bei allen Videos von euch (egal welches) der Tonpegel an sich. Mal ist das Video lauter abgemischt, mal leiser. Ein einheitlicher Pegel ist eben wichtig. 
Außerdem braucht ihr auf gar keinen Fall wie oben geschrieben mehrere Mikros, das ist totaler Blödsinn!!! Mit einem Mikro alleine kommt man sehr gut aus, sofern es richtig eingesetzt wird und auch Störquellen (wie Plastik-Geraschell) von vornherein umgangen werden. Weiterhin würde ich euch bzw. dem Kamermann empfehlen mit ein paar Kopfhörern den Ton, den die Kamera aufzeichnet schon während der Aufnahme mitzuhören (ihr habt ja genug Headsets ). Dadurch hat man mehr Sicherheit und kann einen schlechten Take sofort wiederholen.
Und am allerwichtigsten ist die Nieren-Charakteristik eures Mikros. Und vergesst bitte den Blödsinn mit mehreren Mikros zu arbeiten (das wird euch nur Geld und Nerven kosten). Wie gesagt, ich spreche aus Erfahrung.

Grüße und Danke, dass ihr euch meine Kritik zu Herzen nehmt!!


----------



## Aysem (17. März 2011)

mir fällt da noch ein. dass gerade bei der Nachvertonung auch immer wieder störende Geräusche produziert werden. Habt ihr einen "Popp-Schutz"? Der verhindert zum Beispiel Plopp-Geräusche im Ton, sollte aber nur bei der Nachvertonung verwendet werden. Und zum Mikro fällt mir noch ein, dass es eigentlich reicht das Mikro in die entsprechende Richtung zu halten. Der Pegel muss halt dementsprechend angepasst werden.
Bei der Nachbearbeitung kann man dem ganzen noch den letzten Schliff verpassen, z.B. einzelne Menschen lauter abmischen. Wichtig wäre dann bei der Aufnahme, dass nicht gleichzeitig gesprochen wird.


----------



## thysol (20. März 2011)

Woher nehmt ihr eigentlich die Hintergrundmusik fuer eure Videos?


----------



## Oggtr (20. März 2011)

Ich finde eure Videos super  Macht immer wieder Laune sie anzusehen


----------



## Johnny666 (1. Juni 2011)

Ich sitze gerade vor den Videos der Pcgh 07/2011...und da hab ich mir gedacht ich testse mal ob das auch mit PowerDvd geht.

Ja, *aber ich sehe 3D!* (Durch 3D Vision-Kit)

Sind die Videos in 3D oder rechnet das PowerDvD um?
Ich kenn mich mit PowerDvd noch nicht aus, habs erst seit gestern 

Vlc hat mir auch gelangt, bis 3D kam.



Den Kritiken am Ton kann ich zwar zustimmen, aber ich denke das Mittlerweile der Ton wesentlich besser ist. Man braucht nur ausgabe 09/2010 mal mit der aktuellen zu vergleichen, dann  wird man eine deutliche Besserung warnehmen.

Ich mag die Videos trozdem! 

Lg

Satan


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Juni 2011)

Besseres Audio wäre super! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------

